# Your Favorite Book Of February



## bambie1984 (Feb 28, 2006)

I've read four books this month: 

_Clan of the Cave Bear_ by Jean M. Auel
_Harry Potter & the Half-Blood Prince_ by J. K. Rowling
_Cube Route_ by Piers Anthony
_The Obsidian Oracle; Book 4 of the Prism Pentad_ by Troy Denning
They were all really good books, but my favorite was _Cube Route_. I was looking for something different to read when I picked up this book. As much as I enjoy stories about noble elves and dark magicians, that scene does get a bit dull. I'd never read a book by Piers Anthony because, quite frankly, they looked rather boring. I guess it's true what they say: You can't judge a book by its cover. _Cube Route_ is like _Alice in Wonderland_ meets _The Labyrinth_. It's filled with paradoxes and witty puns. My favorite being the "rear"-view mirror.

Out of the books you've read this month, what was your favorite?


----------



## strangedaze (Feb 28, 2006)

Favorite book I read this month, eh?

The Dogfighter by Marc Bojanowski

The other one I didn't really enjoy.


----------



## FloridaJay (Feb 28, 2006)

Four books?!  You must either read fast or have a lot of time on your hands (or I'm just slow).  I've read only two this month:  _Cell_ by S. King and _Wicked_ by Gregory Maguire.  Both were well-written and I lost myself in the story, but Maguire's story of the Wicked Witch of the West was so descriptive it was like I was there.  I'll give the thumbs up this month to _Wicked_.


----------



## bambie1984 (Feb 28, 2006)

If you think I read fast, my mom can go through a novel a day! Unless it's really long like the Harry Potter books, then it takes her two days. Of course, she's retired so she has that kind of time. By the way, love the avatar FloridaJay :wink:


----------



## Stewart (Feb 28, 2006)

I've read little (for me) in February:

_The Outsider_, Albert Camus  
_Interpreter of Maladies_, Jhumpa Lahiri
 _Atomised_, Michel Houellebecq 
 _Paddy Clarke Ha Ha Ha_, Roddy Doyle  
 _Never Mind_, Edward St. Aubyn 
 _Loitering With Intent_, Muriel Spark 
 _Weight_, Jeanette Winterson 
 _Wait Until Spring, Bandini_, John Fante

Of these I suppose that _Paddy Clarke Ha Ha Ha_ by Roddy Doyle was my favourite of the month. Doyle is a master at dialogue, each page ringing with Irish charm, and his narrative, the way he gets inside young Paddy Clarke's mind, is incredible. Albert Camus' _The Outsider _and John Fante's _Wait Until Spring, Bandini_ are both worthy of note.

_Atomised_ and _Weight_ were my least favourite of the two and I'm torn between which I disliked most. _Atomised_, for example, was nice and reminiscent of Milan Kundera; it was too long and its ending left a lot to be desired. The barrage of sex, while perfectly understandable, detracted from an interesting idea. _Weight_, however, was merciful in its brevity and while Winterson's poetic style was a charm, the content was too sparse to be interesting and, again, there were pointless sex scenes.

_Cold Spring Harbor_ by Richard Yates and _A Prayer For Owen Meany_ by John Irvine are still my favourites of the year, thus far.

Next month: Updike, McGrath, Proulx, more Fante


----------



## funkyjoez (Feb 28, 2006)

Teddy Roosevelt read a book a day while he was in office.

As for me, I read three books this month,

Adventures of Augie March by Saul bellow: a bit slow, but a good ending.
Catch-22 by Joseph Heller: instantly one of my alltime favorites,  Hillarious.
Deception by Phillip Roth:  Terrible.  All I can say.


----------



## Titania (Feb 28, 2006)

Hmm... *tries to remember all the books she's read this month*

I read too much :smile:

I think my favorite was probably _Across the Nightengale Floor_ by Liam Hearn, just because it was so unusual (based on Japanese culture, but with fantasy twists). As far as non-fiction, _Guns, Germs and Steel_, hands-down, but overall 2nd to Nightengale.


----------



## Londongrey (Mar 1, 2006)

Angels Without Wings by Louis Benedieres (hope I spelt that right, same man who wrote Captain Corellis Mandolin).


----------



## bambie1984 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm going to have to check out _Across the Nightengale Floor. _Sounds like an interesting read.


----------



## Lady Danielle (Mar 1, 2006)

*Blushes*  I've read 12 books in Febuary, but that's only because I'm home instructed and can put aside 2-3 hours a day to read.  Plus I'm a total booknut 

I'd have to say that out of the books I read this month, the one that captured me was a book I actually bought for 'light reading'.  

_Ella Enchanted_, by Gail Carson Levine

I'm a sucker for fairytale romances that end happily ever after, it is a nice escape from the everyday bores of life.


----------



## playstation60 (Mar 1, 2006)

Didn't complete any novels in Feb....began a bunch though.

Naked Empire, Terry Goodkind.  Already read it, rereading it to prepare for the new book in June.

The Writer's Idea Workshop, Jack Heffron.  Not much of a reading book as more of a reference, but I'll read through parts when bored. 

The Dark Lover, no idea who wrote it.  Some sort of vampire novel that sounded interesting. 

Black Hawk Down, Mark Bowden.  Easily the best military book I've read, great read.

The Sum of All Fears, Tom Clancy.  Second time trying to read it, first time book was stolen.  

WWIII, again no idea by whom.  About the obvious. 

The Game of Thrones, George R.R. Martin.  Wanting to find a fantasy novel, his name kept coming up so I thought I'd give it a shot. Like it so far. 

Sword of Shannara, Terry Brooks.  Got about 3 chapters into it and was bored throughout.  Doubt I'll be finishing it.


----------

